# Uproar in Gabon As Citizens Suspect Their President May Be Nigerian



## Vunderkind (Dec 23, 2014)

*The French newspaper Le Monde has released the original birth certificate of the Gabonese president, Ali Bongo, to clear suspicions that he may be of Nigerian descent. *

This controversy began when a French journalist, Pierre Pean, wrote that Ali Bongo wasn't truly descended from the late Omar Bongo. 

Sources say that the Le Monde newspaper acquired the birth certificate from a Former French officer in COngo during the colonial era. 

The opposition have called the certificate a fake designed to forestall the uprising already being launched against the 'foreigner' president running their nation. 

President Ali Bongo, on his part, has filed a complaint in France against Pierre Pean for his book where he wrote that he (Ali Bongo) is of Nigerian heritage. 

Source: #CameroonConcord


----------

